
Elon Musk's Pravda - yekm
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;elonmusk&#x2F;status&#x2F;999367582271422464<p>What about trust?<p>Is there any formal proof (scientific paper) on the possibility of creating a &quot;true&quot; voting system? By &quot;true&quot;, I mean that one can mathematically prove the correctness and fullness of the public data (ledger).<p>We created the zero-knowledge proof a long time ago. Why we can&#x27;t create a reliable system for anonymous voting&#x2F;social polls?
======
Chyzwar
Because he is silly. Pravda is similar to Polish word Prawda than means truth.
Truth is very difficult to establish outside science.

    
    
      - People are biased in many different ways.
      - Modern propaganda can use true facts to build any public perception. 
      - You can have contradictory facts about same events
      - Cognitive dissonance has the stronger effect than people think.
      - Sometimes lies are needed because the truth is not something people can deal with
      - Perspective is different between genders/race/religion etc
    

An incredibly difficult social problem not technical. Wikipedia tries to build
a system like that and it far from a success.

